# Anyone into Emoviolence or Skrams music?



## kriminalmisfit (Mar 29, 2020)

There seems to be some overlap in the Folk and Crust punk community in the "skramz" scene. There were so many sick releases last year by bands like Shin Guard, State Faults, Frail Body and stuff like that. was really into the energy the scene seemed to have by the end of last year, i've gotten to see a few gigs this year before all the shows got cancelled, but i'm bored waiting on the next one to come around so i'm just wondering if anyone here likes shit like circle takes the square, pageninetynine and so on. Perhaps we could reccomend each other some music.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 29, 2020)

As The Roots Undo is an album i always go back to, I dig the lyrics and the progression


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Mar 29, 2020)

roughdraft said:


> As The Roots Undo is an album i always go back to, I dig the lyrics and the progression


fist bump, that cd is constantly played in my car. masterpiece of the genre, such an intense vibe all the way through.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 29, 2020)

kriminalmisfit said:


> fist bump, that cd is constantly played in my car. masterpiece of the genre, such an intense vibe all the way through.



i'm not surprised to hear it described this way, i liked the songs a lot, then i started reading the lyrics like.... hoooollllllyyyy fuuuuuck 

anything that's comparable? that's the only thing i know that remotely resembles it


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Mar 29, 2020)

roughdraft said:


> i'm not surprised to hear it described this way, i liked the songs a lot, then i started reading the lyrics like.... hoooollllllyyyy fuuuuuck
> 
> anything that's comparable? that's the only thing i know that remotely resembles it


you thinking soundwise or concept-wise?


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 29, 2020)

kriminalmisfit said:


> you thinking soundwise or concept-wise?



i'll go with both or either


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Mar 29, 2020)

gonna go ahead and recommend you Shin guard for strong lyrics and comparable sonic intensity. they released a full length last year called "2020", it's fire.


----------



## xjamestravisx (Jun 8, 2020)

I’d recommend checking out Ostraca or Massa Nera if you haven’t yet. Real good current screamo from Richmond and NYC respectively.


----------



## Rabbi (Jul 14, 2020)

kriminalmisfit said:


> gonna go ahead and recommend you Shin guard for strong lyrics and comparable sonic intensity. they released a full length last year called "2020", it's fire.


Shin Guard fucking rips


----------

